# My 25g Angel pair tank



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this pair for a while and i had them in a 17g tank they used to eat the eggs or the wigglers or the fry so i decided to change to a 25g tall tank and see how do they do but i did take there last batch of eggs before moving them, here is a pic of the tank and some of the fry

This is when i just moved them to the 25g









This is the fry

















I was adding stuff in the tank and this is how it looks like now and the pair just laid eggs today too 

















Thanks for looking


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Woe Caudia it looks awesome. Congrates on the new baby eggs lol. Your fry are so small and cute.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ty, i know they sure are growing. I hope the parents do a better job now that they have a bigger place


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats Claudia


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Claudia.....


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

very cute tank and adorable angels


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Claudia!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, Claudia - congrats! That's an interesting size/shape tank. Looks good 
Shelley


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

good job!...great looking angels!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking great Claudia. I used to breed angels, and my favourite stage in the fry development was when the dorsal and anal fins started to grow. They look so absolutely adorable then.

Good luck with yours. They're so cute!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats The fry look cute !


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody 


thefishwife said:


> Looks good Claudia!


The plants on the back are the ones u gave me for the Lizards I dont know if u notice lol 



onefishtwofish said:


> good job!...great looking angels!


They are  Thanks for the tank, i love it


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Claudia!! They start out looking like guppies then they start growing their finnage and then color and then ... they become little eating machines. Keep up with the pics ... it's nice to see the progression. How many fry do you have?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Were like 40-50 eggs some turned white after surviving the first couple of days i saw 14 swimming around but then i have lots of java moss in the tank, now i only see 5 but they sure are growing  I check on the new eggs parents lay yesterday and so far they are taking care od them


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Parents ate most of the new eggs


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear Claudia , but it seems they are trying often for you.Hopefully the next batch makes it further.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Parents ate most of the new eggs


Aww thats too bad. Better luck next time


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia you need to feed the poor starving parents, they are hungry after their love dance. Lol then maybe they won't eat the eggs. Or they are just crazy.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahahah i fed them 4 times yesterday as Kathie sugested, i checked this morning and there were about 15 eggs left


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want the eggs to survive, the best way is to move them to a small jar/tank with methyl blue (optional depending on how many infertile eggs).

I noticed that my Angel Pair always ate all or most of the eggs in a few days when they were in the 29Gallon by themselves. 

I moved them to my 155Gallon and they successfully raised the eggs to fry stage and were taking care of the fry even after free swimming stage...and they kept breeding every 2-3 weeks...It was too much, so I moved them back to the 29Gallon tank 

HTH


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I did move the eggs before this batch and i have couple of fry but i wanted to give them a chance to try to do the job now that they have a bigger home, i dont know if i should let them try couple of times or just take the eggs out


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This are pics i took this morning from the fry  they sure look bigger


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sooooooo cute! They're starting to colour up! Beautiful. Great job, Claudia. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah u can see the black spots now  they are almost 3 weeks from when the parents lay them


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

The Fry are really cute


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just feeding the fry so took advantage and took some pics lol The last pic u can see the fry eating a microworm


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

These are just SO cute! We saw them yesterday while picking up the gravel
Wonderful tanks and great fish you have, Claudia!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WoW! They're really growing!
Good job Claudia!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> These are just SO cute! We saw them yesterday while picking up the gravel
> Wonderful tanks and great fish you have, Claudia!


thank you 



eternity302 said:


> WoW! They're really growing!
> Good job Claudia!


Thanks, they are growing fast huh i love to see the changes on them is so interesting and exciting


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

And the shot with the little one eating is just AMAZING! I keep coming to look at it every now and then


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh there growing fast . 
There so cute haha.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Just took this pics


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW! SO big!! And soooo cute


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

The babies are so cute i have to take some pics. As some of u know i lost my male angel last week and the female seems like is gonna b next  I thought i would share some pics of my couple


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> Romeo and Juliet?


Yeah lol my babies


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder if its temperature related claudia?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

thanks for sharing the pics. they are so big now!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i wonder if its temperature related claudia?


I dont think so Kathie, in the morning temp was 24C and right now about 24.5C I had the AC on 27/7 with this weather so my fish dont cook



jobber604 said:


> thanks for sharing the pics. they are so big now!


This are the parent if u are refering the at them lol the babies i do have to post an updated pic and maybe i will do later when is not that hot lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute couple!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, Claudia  I hope the female will be fine. They were such a beautiful couple. These pictures are just amazing!

Can't wait to see update ones with the babies.


----------

